# Looking for a breeder! Ontario



## DangerousNoodles (Sep 7, 2020)

Hi! 
I've been trying to decide which breed of dog is best for me down the road and landed here. I was wondering what experiences everyone here has had? I've looked at a few breeders in my area and these are the results/ones that would be best for me. 
Most of these are breeders that I am just unsure of the price and their reputation 😅
-Pets in the country, ive looked around here and I've heard amazing things, my only question, of course I will visit and take a look but their price isn't listed and according to their Facebook they are extremely busy so I don't want to bug them. 
-AR Country Kennel, again looks like a solid place but I'm unsure of the price
-Nancy's kennel, the price is clearly listed on this site but it raises multiple red flags(spelling mistakes, can't see the parents, etc) 
-Perfect puppies, looks reputable and has good reviews from here. 

Thank you for your time!! If you've bought or heard anything about these breeders or any others in the Ontario area I'd love to hear!


----------



## Puppymama (Sep 8, 2020)

DangerousNoodles said:


> Hi!
> I've been trying to decide which breed of dog is best for me down the road and landed here. I was wondering what experiences everyone here has had? I've looked at a few breeders in my area and these are the results/ones that would be best for me.
> Most of these are breeders that I am just unsure of the price and their reputation 😅
> -Pets in the country, ive looked around here and I've heard amazing things, my only question, of course I will visit and take a look but their price isn't listed and according to their Facebook they are extremely busy so I don't want to bug them.
> ...


----------



## Dave840 (Jan 12, 2013)

Homestead Cockapoos in Watertown, Wisconsin. They're fantastic! Purchased a cockapoo there and so have 5 friends of mine. Their number is 920-927-3887. Please tell Phil Dave Bloom from Florida said hello. His family is wonderful!!


----------

